# I support you although I know you are wrong



## FlyingBird

1.)How would you translate those below?

2.)How would you say 'althought'?


1.) İ support you althought i know you are wrong

2.) İ love you althought you hate me

3.) İ gave up althought i know i could win.

4.) İ punched him alhought i have yelow card.



*
1.) karşı yanlışsın biliyorum,seni destekliyorum.

2.) seni severim karşı beni nefret edersin.

3.) Vazgeçiyorum karşı kazanabilirim biliyorum

4.) onu vurdum karşı sarı kartım var.

*


Please someone translate those sentences for me.Also my translation but not sure if it is correct 

şimdiden teşekkür ederim


----------



## Reverence

"Although" is "rağmen" in Turkish, and is used with the dative suffix (-e). Let's see how "rağmen" is used in your examples:

- I support you although I know you're wrong. (Hatalı olduğunu bilmeme rağmen seni destekliyorum.)
I know you're wrong: hatalı olduğunu biliyorum
although I know you're wrong: hatalı olduğunu bilmeme rağmen

See, you need convert the sentence (hatalı olduğunu biliyorum) into a subordinate clause (hatalı olduğunu bilmem; "that I know you're wrong") and then apply the dative suffix (hatalı olduğunu bilmeme). Then add "rağmen".

- I love you although you hate me. (Benden nefret etmene rağmen seni seviyorum.)
you hate me: benden nefret ediyorsun
although you hate me: benden nefret etmene rağmen

- I gave up although I knew I could win. (Kazanabileceğimi bilmeme rağmen pes ettim.)
I know I could win: kazanabileceğimi biliyorum
although I know I could win: kazanabileceğimi bilmeme rağmen

- I punched him although I had a yellow card. (Sarı kartım olmasına rağmen onu yumrukladım.)
I had a yellow card: sarı kartım vardı
although I had a yellow card: sarı kartım olması rağmen


----------



## FlyingBird

Reverence said:


> "Although" is "rağmen" in Turkish, and is used with the dative suffix (-e). Let's see how "rağmen" is used in your examples:
> 
> - I support you although I know you're wrong. (Hatalı olduğunu bilmeme rağmen seni destekliyorum.)
> I know you're wrong: hatalı olduğunu biliyorum
> although I know you're wrong: hatalı olduğunu bilmeme rağmen
> 
> See, you need convert the sentence (hatalı olduğunu biliyorum) into a subordinate clause (hatalı olduğunu bilmem; "that I know you're wrong") and then apply the dative suffix (hatalı olduğunu bilmeme). Then add "rağmen".
> 
> - I love you although you hate me. (Benden nefret etmene rağmen seni seviyorum.)
> you hate me: benden nefret ediyorsun
> although you hate me: benden nefret etmene rağmen
> 
> - I gave up although I knew I could win. (Kazanabileceğimi bilmeme rağmen pes ettim.)
> I know I could win: kazanabileceğimi biliyorum
> although I know I could win: kazanabileceğimi bilmeme rağmen
> 
> - I punched him although I had a yellow card. (Sarı kartım olmasına rağmen onu yumrukladım.)
> I had a yellow card: sarı kartım vardı
> although I had a yellow card: sarı kartım olması rağmen


Thank you for big answer.Know i have some questions for words that don't understand.

*first sentence:*

1.) i cannot understand word 'hatalı *olduğunu*'.İ know 'olmak' mean 'to be/to become' but what 'olduğunu' mean and what suffixes did you add? How would you say 'i know i am wrong/he is wrong/they are wrong etc...? and how would you say just 'i am wrong' without 'i know'?

2.) İ never heard for 'bilmeme' İ know you taked it from 'bilmek' but can you explain what suffixes did you add and why did you put it instead of just 'biliyorum'? 

*second sentence:*

1.) Why did you add 'benden nefret ediyorsun (you hate from me)' instead of 'beni nefret ediyorsun (you hate me)'? 

*Third sentence:*

1.) İ don't know what 'kazanabileceğim' mean? İ know 'kazanabilirim' mean 'i can win'.

*fourth sentence:*

1.) What 'olmasına' mean.What suffixes did you add to this word?



İ know it's many questions but that's only way to learn from things we don't understand.


Şimdiden teşekkür ediyorum


----------



## Reverence

FlyingBird said:


> Thank you for big answer.Know i have some questions for words that don't understand.
> 
> *first sentence:*
> 
> 1.) i cannot understand word 'hatalı *olduğunu*'.İ know 'olmak' mean 'to be/to become' but what 'olduğunu' mean and what suffixes did you add? How would you say 'i know i am wrong/he is wrong/they are wrong etc...? and how would you say just 'i am wrong' without 'i know'?
> 
> 2.) İ never heard for 'bilmeme' İ know you taked it from 'bilmek' but can you explain what suffixes did you add and why did you put it instead of just 'biliyorum'?
> 
> *second sentence:*
> 
> 1.) Why did you add 'benden nefret ediyorsun (you hate from me)' instead of 'beni nefret ediyorsun (you hate me)'?
> 
> *Third sentence:*
> 
> 1.) İ don't know what 'kazanabileceğim' mean? İ know 'kazanabilirim' mean 'i can win'.
> 
> *fourth sentence:*
> 
> 1.) What 'olmasına' mean.What suffixes did you add to this word?
> 
> 
> 
> İ know it's many questions but that's only way to learn from things we don't understand.
> 
> 
> Şimdiden teşekkür ediyorum



you're wrong: hatalısın
that you're wrong: hatalı olduğun

We took a complete sentence and turned it into a subordinate clause. Now it can be treated as a noun in another sentence. Now add the accusative suffix, and you get "hatalı olduğunu".

I'm wrong: hatalıyım
that I'm wrong: hatalı olduğum

Look up the subordinate clauses (yan cümleler, yan cümlecikler) in Turkish. Most of your questions are related to this one topic.

As for "benden nefret ediyorsun", which is the only question here not related to subordinate clauses: "Birisini nefret etmek" is broken Turkish. "Nefret etmek" is used in conjunction with the ablative case (-den), not with the accusative case (-i). It should be "birisinden nefret etmek".

Oh, and I just caught a typo in my previous post: It reads "sarı kartım olması rağmen", whereas it should read "sarı kartım olması*na* rağmen".


----------



## FlyingBird

Reverence said:


> you're wrong: hatalısın
> that you're wrong: hatalı olduğun
> 
> We took a complete sentence and turned it into a subordinate clause. Now it can be treated as a noun in another sentence. Now add the accusative suffix, and you get "hatalı olduğunu".
> 
> I'm wrong: hatalıyım
> that I'm wrong: hatalı olduğum
> 
> Look up the subordinate clauses (yan cümleler, yan cümlecikler) in Turkish. Most of your questions are related to this one topic.
> 
> As for "benden nefret ediyorsun", which is the only question here not related to subordinate clauses: "Birisini nefret etmek" is broken Turkish. "Nefret etmek" is used in conjunction with the ablative case (-den), not with the accusative case (-i). It should be "birisinden nefret etmek".
> 
> Oh, and I just caught a typo in my previous post: It reads "sarı kartım olması rağmen", whereas it should read "sarı kartım olması*na* rağmen".


what do you mean with '*that you are wrong*' so what would it mean,can you give me literall meaning of it.Does 'olduğun' have something with 'olmak'?


Btw you didn't answered on those two questions:

*2.) İ never heard for 'bilmeme' İ know you taked it from 'bilmek' but can you explain what suffixes did you add and why did you put it instead of just 'biliyorum'? 
1.) İ don't know what 'kazanabileceğim' mean? İ know 'kazanabilirim' mean 'i can win'.*


waiting for your's or someone else's answer

thank you


----------



## Reverence

I didn't answer those questions directly because, as I said, they're essentially the same question as the one I answered. Exact same topic, different examples. You need to find a source teaching the concept of subordinate clause and study it carefully. A subordinate clause is what you get when you turn a complete sentence into an object of a larger sentence with its own subject and verb. In English, that's done by adding adverbs such as _that_, _how_, _what_, _which_, _when_, _where_, etc. before the sentence. In Turkish, it's done by adding appropriate suffixes to the verb instead of _that _(in the case of plain subordinate clause) and also supplementing the sentence with necessary adverbs in other cases.

If you're not familiar with the subject, nobody can answer your questions without writing a complete article on how subordinate clauses work. If you are, you don't need an answer anyway.


----------



## FlyingBird

Reverence said:


> I didn't answer those questions directly because, as I said, they're essentially the same question as the one I answered. Exact same topic, different examples. You need to find a source teaching the concept of subordinate clause and study it carefully. A subordinate clause is what you get when you turn a complete sentence into an object of a larger sentence with its own subject and verb. In English, that's done by adding adverbs such as _that_, _how_, _what_, _which_, _when_, _where_, etc. before the sentence. In Turkish, it's done by adding appropriate suffixes to the verb instead of _that _(in the case of plain subordinate clause) and also supplementing the sentence with necessary adverbs in other cases.
> 
> If you're not familiar with the subject, nobody can answer your questions without writing a complete article on how subordinate clauses work. If you are, you don't need an answer anyway.


Sorry but none of your posts answered neither 1 of 5 questions.You know that my english is not allowing me everything so i need simple answers.İ don't think it's impossible to explain literall meaning of 'kazanabileceğim' and 'olduğunu' and why did you put 'bilmeme/etmeme/gitmeme...' you just have to find way.İ don't need complicated posts just simple answer


----------

